# IMSS health insurance



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

What is the procedure for getting IMSS health coverage after getting an FM2 visa? What is the cost (a range is fine, I understand the cost will probably vary on ages and health of the insureds)? Is it a good local option for normal medical needs, and how is it for major medical issues?


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Rates for 2006:
Age: Pesos:
0-19 $1,062
20-39 1,241.19
40-59 1,855.21
60+ 2,971.78


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here, in Jalisco, one must apply at the Guadalajara IMSS with visa, proof of residency in the form of CFE or Telmex bills, etc., in original and a certain number of copies. IMSS offices can give you the details. You may take a translator or, there are agencies in some areas where you may hire assistance. Pre-existing conditions may be excluded and some of them may exclude you completely.
Quality of care can vary, depending upon your local clinic and the hospital in your major city. Most expats keep it for emergency back-up and use private physicians or clinics for routine matters and pay them out of pocket.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*IMSS Available With FM2 Only?*



RVGRINGO said:


> Here, in Jalisco, one must apply at the Guadalajara IMSS with visa, proof of residency in the form of CFE or Telmex bills, etc., in original and a certain number of copies. IMSS offices can give you the details. You may take a translator or, there are agencies in some areas where you may hire assistance. Pre-existing conditions may be excluded and some of them may exclude you completely.
> Quality of care can vary, depending upon your local clinic and the hospital in your major city. Most expats keep it for emergency back-up and use private physicians or clinics for routine matters and pay them out of pocket.


Much has been discussed concerning IMSS in past archives, but just for simple and quick info, IMSS is not available on an FM3 visa, correct?

Also, is there an upper age limit, or is that accomplished simply by older folks having more pre-existing conditions that would disqualify them?

Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

IMSS is definitely available on FM3 or FM2 status and there is no upper age limit. The highest price bracket is "Over 60".


----------

